# Happy with this icon guys?



## Michael Morris (Mar 25, 2004)

In case you all wish to print something EN Publishing related outside this forum, I added an icon.  Does it work for ya?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 25, 2004)

Groovy.


----------



## tensen (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice looking icon there.


----------

